# Bovi Sera dosage?



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Hi everyone, I want to give our young goats some Bovi Sera. They are Boer, Jan-Mar born, and 60+ lbs. to probably 110-120.

How often should I give it to them? We're using it as a preventative/treatment as they picked up some kind of bug from a show a couple of weeks ago -they've had snotty noses, and some kind of virus they have been passing around <I've posted about in the health section>.
So I am hoping maybe this will help!

TIA


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

I have not used it but the dose is 3cc orally for newborns, 5cc SQ for kids & 10cc SQ for adults.
It is short term protection for 7-21 days, so it sounds like a one time dose during that time frame.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks Nancy, I appreciate it! I'm planning to dose everyone tomorrow, just didn't have time today. I hope this helps give them a boost & protect them from any more respiratory issues!


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

You are welcome!


----------

